

Who Is Running Phony Cell Phone Towers Around the United States? - sovande
http://www.popsci.com/article/gadgets/who-running-phony-cell-phone-towers-around-country

======
bediger4000
Have they published the street address or lat/long coords of these fakes? I
live in Denver, the map has a pin in Denver. Given the address, I'd go take
pictures, poke around, see if my phone ends up on 2G speeds.

